# Anyone been bitten by something venomous?



## guzzo (Sep 20, 2010)

Has anyone out there been bitten by a venomous creature? and if so what creature, what were the circumstances and what effect did it have? 

I just thought it might make an interesting thread.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 20, 2010)

I've been stung by a bee ...it hurt ,,,,,and I am allergic to them so the sting on my middle toe ,swelled up to my knee


----------



## kupper (Sep 20, 2010)

Tiger snake about 3 foot long when I was 16

Local swelling shortness of breathe almost instantly followed by a week and a half in hospital and local soreness for about five months

Was helping my grandfather at his farm and got hammered in his shed


----------



## syeph8 (Sep 20, 2010)

Most memorable was a red back on the back of my hand. bloody killed for weeks and i felt crook for days.


----------



## carbs (Sep 20, 2010)

i was bitten by a red bellied black snake about 4ft long whilst bushwalking must not have copped a full blow cause i was only sick for 3days but i still love red bellies


----------



## guzzo (Sep 20, 2010)

kupper said:


> Tiger snake about 3 foot long when I was 16
> 
> Local swelling shortness of breathe almost instantly followed by a week and a half in hospital and local soreness for about five months
> 
> Was helping my grandfather at his farm and got hammered in his shed


 
Wow!! Where did it get you? any long lasting effects?


Hey redbellybite....does the reaction get worse with each time you get stung??


----------



## kupper (Sep 20, 2010)

The tiger got me just above my wrist and got me good


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 20, 2010)

I was bitten by what i assume to be a spider when i was in my late teens. The area (inside of forearm near elbow) swelled up and became raised. This area was then pitted with lots of little holes and became pussy and weeping. It was quite gross. Now i have a circular scar about the size of a 20c piece with lots of little dots in it where the holes were


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 20, 2010)

yep to the bee question .if I get stung on torso or face .its a hospital job straight away..

oh and my husband got a fully loaded hot ven bite from an eastern brown snake..back in March ...ICU lots of fun and games ,3 heart attacks ,we are now seeing a specialist ,on going medical care and he is still not good ...but he does not hate snakes,but gets a little nervous and is now extra careful when getting around outside


----------



## carbs (Sep 20, 2010)

wow very lucky man to have survived !


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 20, 2010)

BTS is the worst that has got me. Although i did get a dry bite from a dead Gwardar so i guess that kinda counts lol.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 20, 2010)

How did you manage the Gwardar bite.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 20, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> BTS is the worst that has got me. Although i did get a dry bite from a dead Gwardar so i guess that kinda counts lol.


ha ha ha ...as good as me Gordo, copping a bite from a white crowned snake,which was in a hospital, on a callout


----------



## Peterwookie (Sep 20, 2010)

Green Ant today in the Yard still Stings


----------



## guzzo (Sep 20, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> BTS is the worst that has got me. Although i did get a dry bite from a dead Gwardar so i guess that kinda counts lol.


 
How did you a dead one get you Gordo??


----------



## guzzo (Sep 20, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> yep to the bee question .if I get stung on torso or face .its a hospital job straight away..
> 
> oh and my husband got a fully loaded hot ven bite from an eastern brown snake..back in March ...ICU lots of fun and games ,3 heart attacks ,we are now seeing a specialist ,on going medical care and he is still not good ...but he does not hate snakes,but gets a little nervous and is now extra careful when getting around outside


 
A wild or captive brown?


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 20, 2010)

there was a thing on here a while ago a farmer in the states cut off a rattle snakes head and then went to kick the head away and the nerves in the head/ jaw made the snakes head jump and bit him on the leg.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 20, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> yep to the bee question .if I get stung on torso or face .its a hospital job straight away..
> 
> oh and my husband got a fully loaded hot ven bite from an eastern brown snake..back in March ...ICU lots of fun and games ,3 heart attacks ,we are now seeing a specialist ,on going medical care and he is still not good ...but he does not hate snakes,but gets a little nervous and is now extra careful when getting around outside


 
Thats crazy! I hope he continues to improve. Very very lucky to have survived 3 heart attacks. Do they know if there is any long term / permanent damage?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 20, 2010)

guzzo said:


> How did you a dead one get you Gordo??





steve1 said:


> How did you manage the Gwardar bite.



I was the snake catcher in Darwin working out of a vet clinic. I was asked to ID a snake a dog had killed which was in a plastic bag. I didn't need to pick it up but i grabbed it by the skin on the nape and lifted it up i guess just cause i wanted to play with it lol. The snake was covered in spit and the tiny ammount of skin that i had pinched in my fingers just slipped out, it's head head hit my hand that was holding the bag when it fell. There was a tiny spot of blood where the snake hit me. 

Went to hospital for 8 hours but there was no evidence of envenomation (funnily enough they didn't do a VDK) so i got sent home.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 20, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> Thats crazy! I hope he continues to improve. Very very lucky to have survived 3 heart attacks. Do they know if there is any long term / permanent damage?


was a wild eastern brown snake ,it was under a roof tile on a second story house (he is a carpenter)

He has to have heart scans and a brain scan ,after seeing the specialist last week,he seems to think my husband may have some damage to his heart as he fitted 3 times after he was bitten and they had to start his heart up with the paddles so basically he was clinically dead there for a moment ,there maybe some brain damage done too ..so its going to be a bit of a waiting game to see how he goes ..he isnt himself and is still suffering from a variety of things ..but has the help of a good specialist now so we will take it one day at a time ..


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 20, 2010)

From what you told me Nat alot of these complications may have been significantly minimised *IF *the ambos had of done the right thing and thrown a pressure bandage on him.



redbellybite said:


> was a wild eastern brown snake ,it was under a roof tile on a second story house (he is a carpenter)
> 
> He has to have heart scans and a brain scan ,after seeing the specialist last week,he seems to think my husband may have some damage to his heart as he fitted 3 times after he was bitten and they had to start his heart up with the paddles so basically he was clinically dead there for a moment ,there maybe some brain damage done too ..so its going to be a bit of a waiting game to see how he goes ..he isnt himself and is still suffering from a variety of things ..but has the help of a good specialist now so we will take it one day at a time ..


----------



## guzzo (Sep 20, 2010)

Boy that is serious stuff!! Hope he gets over it.


That was unlucky Gordo..better to be safe than sorry though.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 20, 2010)

I can't quite decide if it was lucky, unlucky or just plain stupid lol. I felt like a right twat as soon as it happened, it happened like a week after i got the job. It got me alot of unwanted attention!



guzzo said:


> Boy that is serious stuff!! Hope he gets over it.
> 
> 
> That was unlucky Gordo..better to be safe than sorry though.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 20, 2010)

No pressure bandage? crazy, why not? Was the snake actually on the second story? did it get there by itself? was it accidentally taken up in a tile stack? I presume it would be uncommon to find them that far of the ground, though not unheard of. Hope your husband recovers without to much lasting affects RBB.

Could have been worse for you Gordo, bet you treat even dead snakes with a bit more caution now, LOL


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 20, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> was a wild eastern brown snake ,it was under a roof tile on a second story house (he is a carpenter)
> 
> He has to have heart scans and a brain scan ,after seeing the specialist last week,he seems to think my husband may have some damage to his heart as he fitted 3 times after he was bitten and they had to start his heart up with the paddles so basically he was clinically dead there for a moment ,there maybe some brain damage done too ..so its going to be a bit of a waiting game to see how he goes ..he isnt himself and is still suffering from a variety of things ..but has the help of a good specialist now so we will take it one day at a time ..


 
Oh that is awful, made me get goosebumps whilst reading it. I sincerely hope your husband makes a good and speedy recovery. So the snake was on the roof of a second storey building? Where did it bite your husband? And the AMBOS DIDNT APPLY A COMPRESSION BANDAGE? sURELY THAT IS NEGLIGENCE???


----------



## Daryl_H (Sep 20, 2010)

hmmm a low land copper head not bitten but it had venom on its skin from being a little crazy and biteing anything that moved includeing himself (crazy snake) and didnt notice till i had him in hand and then wiped it all over my arm not sure if it just seeped in or i had a scratch but felt real bad for 8 hrs or so massive headakes and woozie guts. but im still here.
o and also a bight from a white tail spider with no effect at all (apart from the puntcher wounds.... lol i get bitten a fair bit


----------



## snakelady-viper (Sep 20, 2010)

This sounds like my bite Mine also was very itchy Doctor said white tail spider confirmed by a toxicologist= still flares up after 4 years




Jay84 said:


> I was bitten by what i assume to be a spider when i was in my late teens. The area (inside of forearm near elbow) swelled up and became raised. This area was then pitted with lots of little holes and became pussy and weeping. It was quite gross. Now i have a circular scar about the size of a 20c piece with lots of little dots in it where the holes were


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 20, 2010)

snakelady-viper said:


> This sounds like my bite Mine also was very itchy Doctor said white tail spider confirmed by a toxicologist= still flares up after 4 years


Its weird, some people have no reaction to spider bites, others their flesh decomposes. I am lucky i got away with a small scar.


----------



## shelby (Sep 20, 2010)

I got bitten by a Blue Phase GTS recently, we were doing a removal in a shopping center and i lent down to open the bag up and it hit me, no biggiey cept i was 10 weeks preg with our second baby, and I also got hit by a Whip Snake years back, it was curled up in my bra strap then decided to go exploring, when it hit the ground and i tried to pick it again it nailed me a good one on the hand and i went to hospital for a few hours when i discovered that my finger was swelling and i was numb to the wrist, my brother was just a little miffed i'd lost his snake, both times i have been bitten by being incautious, and i'm normally very careful, so i learnt my lessons, slowly but i'm learning


----------



## Sigman21 (Sep 20, 2010)

that sucks about your husband rbb and i wish him all the best with recovery keep us posted with how things go. its good you posted your story as it should serve as a reminder the potential some of our snakes have!!! i know ill definitely react differently to seeing a brown snake after readin that!!!


----------



## Nagraj (Sep 20, 2010)

My mother in law, I call her Shelob.


----------



## najanaja (Sep 20, 2010)

ive had a few bites...

4 Whip snakes have tagged me,, the frist one really hurt as much as they do(bearable) but the rest were no real effects at all...
1 Red Bellied Black got me... that hurt for about 3 days and played up for a little bit after that but no major effects
1 Red Back spider got me at work where i had local pain for the rest of the day and was fine back at work the following day..

But the worst i ever had was waking up with Ross River Fever.. i was bed ridden for 2 weeks and still had joint and muscle aches 3 moths latter...Bloody Mozzies


----------



## guzzo (Sep 20, 2010)

GEEES..... Some very serious bites here ...... anyone get stung by a Box Jelly?? They are all around where I am and I read they are the worlds most venomous creature....it's just there are always people swimming here and I never hear of anyone getting killed or seriously hurt.....


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 20, 2010)

yeah will keep you lot posted...some already knew about it when it happened cause I am a bit more on the one on one with them ,but was to upset and worried to make it open news on APS back then ..so big thanks to some of you that not only got pm's but phone calls  anyway we think after sussing out the place that the EB was dropped off by a bird of prey either hawk or kooka ..the snake has managed to get out of the grip and gotten under the guttering /roof tiles ..but it ended up getting caught between the tile and the flashing and had severerd itself ,so was in a bad way the poor thing ,and on high alert and as my Hubby got up to the roof and was removing the tiles ..he got a rude shock and before he knew it he was bitten ..and then it went from there ...only took around 3-5mins from the time he got bit to being in serious trouble ..I dont know why the ambo's didnt apply a compression bandage,the doctors roared them over that and a few more things happened that shouldnt have had ..but anyhow he is still with me and thats all that counts ...and he still dont mind snakes either so thats a bonus having me as his wife


----------



## Megzz (Sep 20, 2010)

snakelady-viper said:


> This sounds like my bite Mine also was very itchy Doctor said white tail spider confirmed by a toxicologist= still flares up after 4 years



I am terrified of those spiders! Whenever I see any kind of spider I seriously start to panic, run and have to get someone to kill it just incase its a white tail. Ridiculous reaction I know but I cant help it. I've spoken to a women who had a big rotting patch on her upper arm and she said it was from a bite years ago. Gross!


----------



## baxtor (Sep 20, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> yeah will keep you lot posted...some already knew about it when it happened cause I am a bit more on the one on one with them ,but was to upset and worried to make it open news on APS back then ..so big thanks to some of you that not only got pm's but phone calls  anyway we think after sussing out the place that the EB was dropped off by a bird of prey either hawk or kooka ..the snake has managed to get out of the grip and gotten under the guttering /roof tiles ..but it ended up getting caught between the tile and the flashing and had severerd itself ,so was in a bad way the poor thing ,and on high alert and as my Hubby got up to the roof and was removing the tiles ..he got a rude shock and before he knew it he was bitten ..and then it went from there ...only took around 3-5mins from the time he got bit to being in serious trouble ..I dont know why the ambo's didnt apply a compression bandage,the doctors roared them over that and a few more things happened that shouldnt have had ..but anyhow he is still with me and thats all that counts ...and he still dont mind snakes either so thats a bonus having me as his wife



bit off topic but several years ago a hawk flew over my house paddock and dropped something which we saw, turned out to be a young tiger. Was not seriously injured and after a few days R&R it was on it's way.
So it is more than possible your brown was dropped off.


----------



## morgs202 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nagraj said:


> My mother in law, I call her Shelob.


ouch!!!


----------



## beeman (Sep 20, 2010)

I take between 5 to 30 bee stings every day!
Been bitten by a whitetail spider and lose a hunk of skin every time it flares
which is usually 3 times a year.


----------



## sarah_m (Sep 20, 2010)

I was stung by a blue bottle jellyfish when I was a kid. One of the guys with us had moved one with a snorkel and didn't tell anyone. I picked up the snorkel and got stung on the hand and arm by tentacles that were still attached to it. Several hours of pain, swelling, redness/welts but nothing life threatening.

My brother got bitten on the cheek by a white tail in his sleep. He ended up with an ugly, grey, weeping ulcer the size of a golf ball. Took ages to heal but luckily it didn't leave a scar.


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 20, 2010)

I was bitten by a mossie and got dengue fever. Slept for 2 weeks and was crook for another 4.


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2010)

The White-tailed Spider necrosis/ ulcer myth is still live and well i see.


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 20, 2010)

Have had many blue bottle stings as a kid. Was bitten by a white tail spider when I was a kid and only have a small scar to show for it today. Was bitten by a red back on the back of the head when I was 16, the bite got fairly infected and I was on anti-biotics till it eventually cleared up (my hair now grows white out of the tiny bite site).
Last year I was bitten between the toes by a marsh snake that I didn't see until it got me. I suffered headaches for a few days and my foot swelled up to about three times it's regular size for about a week...after that I was fine.


----------



## Wally (Sep 20, 2010)

Nagraj said:


> My mother in law, I call her Shelob.



I called my ex mother in law Sha doonk. It was the sound of her axe embedding itself in our front door preceding her arrival.

Good luck to your fella rbb. One of those stories that puts things like that MORON ( opps did I say that out aloud ) burning my pizza tonight yet again, into perspective. I'm sure everything will turn out for the best.


----------



## daniel1234 (Sep 20, 2010)

Never hit by anything impressive, a little jumping spider made me feel a bit woozey as a kid but thats about it.
Heard about some one who used a cloth with dried rattle snake venom as a compress for a wound and they were invenomated.
Not sure what is more strange, the effect of dried venom or the use of a dirty cloth on a wound:shock:

Really sorry to hear about hubby redbellybite. Hope he recovers fully.
Take care.


----------



## farah (Sep 20, 2010)

geez guys theres been some bites


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 21, 2010)

baxtor said:


> bit off topic but several years ago a hawk flew over my house paddock and dropped something which we saw, turned out to be a young tiger. Was not seriously injured and after a few days R&R it was on it's way.
> So it is more than possible your brown was dropped off.



yeah Baxtor,the place was concrete rendored(spelling)and had a smooth texture no where really for any snake to climb up including the likes of carpets and GTS etc ...so as there where also no trees or hedges either ,that was about the only conclusion we could come up with ...well glad the tiger was ok ,unlike the EB he would have only been around 3 foot long,a guy I knew got it down from the roof and put it in a bag for the ambo's ,they all thought it was dead ,even travelled in the truck to the hospital ,Docs looking at it ,all confirmed its an EB ,,,,I turn up ,after being in shock seeing my husband the way he was SCARY stuff ..then my daughter says"mum the snake is on the bench" I picked up the plastic bag looking at the snake ,could see its injuries and next thing it OPENED its mouth and moved ,poor thing had played possum ,so went and saw the doc and said ''Its still alive'' well they were shocked, as they all presumed it to be dead ..lucky no one else copped a tag ,anyhow I took it out euthed it and that was that ..


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2010)

guzzo said:


> GEEES..... Some very serious bites here ...... anyone get stung by a Box Jelly?? They are all around where I am and I read they are the worlds most venomous creature....it's just there are always people swimming here and I never hear of anyone getting killed or seriously hurt.....


 
I recon i have had well over a hundred box jelly stings when out fishing. I honestly think you need to be allergic to them to have a serious/life threatening sting. All they do to me is hurt, i just ignore them now and don't put vinegar on them cause that just makes it hurt more lol.



redbellybite said:


> yeah Baxtor,the place was concrete rendored(spelling)and had a smooth texture no where really for any snake to climb up including the likes of carpets and GTS etc ...so as there where also no trees or hedges either ,that was about the only conclusion we could come up with ...well glad the tiger was ok ,unlike the EB he would have only been around 3 foot long,a guy I knew got it down from the roof and put it in a bag for the ambo's ,they all thought it was dead ,even travelled in the truck to the hospital ,Docs looking at it ,all confirmed its an EB ,,,,I turn up ,after being in shock seeing my husband the way he was SCARY stuff ..then my daughter says"mum the snake is on the bench" I picked up the plastic bag looking at the snake ,could see its injuries and next thing it OPENED its mouth and moved ,poor thing had played possum ,so went and saw the doc and said ''Its still alive'' well they were shocked, as they all presumed it to be dead ..lucky no one else copped a tag ,anyhow I took it out euthed it and that was that ..



I've had a dead gwardar crawl out of a box in a freezer once Nat, was a big beast too. They can do a good job of playing dead.


----------



## Tristan (Sep 21, 2010)

Australis said:


> The White-tailed Spider necrosis/ ulcer myth is still live and well i see.


 
i was thinking the same thing, some of you may want to read up a little on white tips, its actually speculatory still regarding the necrosis, and most cases its more linked to a bacterial infection that some spiders may have picked up.

but that aside my only real exp is bee sting im also allergic the last bad sting was on my hand it double in size :O the last sting i got tho was on my little toe i stood on one :/ but i used a home remedy to draw out some of the venom and my toe/foot was fine yay, i don't need an epipen but if i get stung on the neck or around the chest i was to watch for swelling cos i like breathing.

oh an my home remedy was baking soda mixed with a little bit of water to make a thickish paste and use a bandage to warp it over the area it acts as a drawing agent, honey also works but is messy, and you can get magnaplasme from the chemist its also a drawing agent.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 21, 2010)

Australis said:


> The White-tailed Spider necrosis/ ulcer myth is still live and well i see.


 
How would you explain peoples reactions and scars then?? Its either the venom or the bodies reaction to it??


----------



## Tristan (Sep 21, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> How would you explain peoples reactions and scars then?? Its either the venom or the bodies reaction to it??


 
read my post above yours covers a basic explanation reference would be from White-tailed Spider - Australian Museum


----------



## dossy (Sep 21, 2010)

i was bitten by a white faced whip snake and i cheacked my hand afterwards and there were no puncture wounds and i never had any side effects. must of just bit me anf missed with its fangs. i had a close call with a centerpeed in vanuatu while on a school mission trip, there were 6 beds and 7 boys and i drew the short straw to sleep on the ground with a matres. i went to bed on the 3rd night and put my miscito net around the bed and wen and layed down looked up and on the inside of the net was a peed about 3 feet long and it came down over my chest and sat there untill somebody killed it by hitting it with a broom stick...i think that they were actuly aiming for me haha. also many ants ( fire ant, bull ant, green ant and red ant) all hurt but the worst was the green ant cause there were about 30 ob the little bugers and i got bitten 40+ times


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 21, 2010)

dossy said:


> i was bitten by a white faced whip snake and i cheacked my hand afterwards and there were no puncture wounds and i never had any side effects. must of just bit me anf missed with its fangs. i had a close call with a centerpeed in vanuatu while on a school mission trip, there were 6 beds and 7 boys and i drew the short straw to sleep on the ground with a matres. i went to bed on the 3rd night and put my miscito net around the bed and wen and layed down looked up and on the inside of the net was a peed about 3 feet long and it came down over my chest and sat there untill somebody killed it by hitting it with a broom stick...i think that they were actuly aiming for me haha. also many ants ( fire ant, bull ant, green ant and red ant) all hurt but the worst was the green ant cause there were about 30 ob the little bugers and i got bitten 40+ times


 
A 3 foot long centipede?!?!?!!?!? I know there are giant centipedes.... but do they really get THAT big ?!?!?!


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 21, 2010)

So the biggest centipedes alive today frow to about 30 cm (12 in) in the largest scolopendromorphs (as advised by wikipedia).

There is an extinct ancient spp which grew to a meter in length..... maybe you rediscovered it?!?!?!?!


----------



## dossy (Sep 21, 2010)

these are in vanuatu not australia...and yes i am sure it was 3 feet give or take a few inches. i wasnt guna hold it to messure it haha. there were a few largh peeds over there we saw i may have a pic but not sure


----------



## James..94 (Sep 21, 2010)

dossy said:


> these are in vanuatu not australia...and yes i am sure it was 3 feet give or take a few inches. i wasnt guna hold it to messure it haha. there were a few largh peeds over there we saw i may have a pic but not sure


 I have friends that verify this story.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Sep 21, 2010)

I got bitten by something at work. At first we thought it was just a dust mite, but then my leg started itching like nothing else. I'm pretty sure it was a spider of some kind, doctor didn't know, but it took weeks to heal and even now (two months later) it's itchy and tender to touch the area.


----------



## Australis (Sep 21, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> How would you explain peoples reactions and scars then?? Its either the venom or the bodies reaction to it??



There isn't any legitimate evidence for any Australian species causing the legendary symptoms, im fairly sure the Australian (and Brazilian) Wolf spider has also been cleared of all charges.  .. the myth is purpetuated by misinformed doctors still though.
Some people speculate the possibility of some recluse spiders having hitchhiked here, and might be the real cause.. bit of a stretch but who knows.

There is a lot of good info about.
I think the Australian reptile park might of run a bite trial with white tails deliberately envenoming something like 200 people? with no unusual reactions.

Anyways here some info from a credible source.
white tailed spider bites


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 21, 2010)

Not bitten but been stabbed in both hands by a slippery Eel-tail Catfish... So apparently they have venomous barbs on their sides, who knew? Hah.
I had swelling around the wounds and intense pain for hours afterward, the pain would intensify when I put my hands in cold water. 2 months on I still have redness where the barbs pierced me.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 21, 2010)

It is amazing though Australis ...3 people in my family have been bitten by this particular spider ,,,myself included ,I knew it was a white tailed as it bit me on the inside of my finger and I grasped it when I picked up one of my kids bean bags , so still had it in my hand ..I got a blister on that spot ,then it got all soft and spongey like for weeks after that ,it ooozed a pus like liquad and took a fair few weeks to actually heal enough to form a scab ...now my daughter and brother were bitten by the same type ,both spiders were caught as well ,my brothers legs were terrible ,his scars actually look like burns ..and my daughters scar on her leg is still obvious ,she was 3 at the time and now 20 ...so many people say the same thing or very similar ..so how can we all be wrong?


----------



## -Matt- (Sep 21, 2010)

When I was bitten by a white tail it turned into a blister and was swollen for a few days, within 2-3 weeks it was all better and now 12 years later I have a 2mm scar to show for it. There were no after effects after it had healed after a few weeks.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 21, 2010)

I jumped out of the shower after pulling a pool apart, my wife pointed out a red blister circle about the size of a ten cent coin on my upper thigh, I went to my clothes (still in the bathroom) and shook them to find a white tailed spider (there are two species). I let it go and it was itchy, and grew over the next week to about the size of a fifty cent coin, so I went to the doce and he said it looked like a fungal infection and sorted me out with some anti fungal cream which sorted it out quickly.... 12 months later it came back in the exact same spot, I was very suprised, treated it the same way and it went again, been about 2 years and havn't seen any more of it...
I was bitten by a Dwyers snake, sore finger....
stung by a Red Rock Cod and also Spinefoot fish, both hurt more than I care to think about.
Also stung by a few wasps, dozens of bees, bulljay ants ect, ticks... ect ect ect.
As for blue bottles, my brothers and I used to throw them at each other as kids, they hardly leave marks on me at all..


----------



## Australis (Sep 21, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> ...so many people say the same thing or very similar ..so how can we all be wrong?



The amount of people saying its happening doesn't make it anymore real! 
So many people tell me tiger snakes (in particular, maybe the Mexican northern migration in play) are cross breeding with carpet pythons.. so many people, how could they be wrong? surely such a biological impossibility must be true in your logic.
Why stop there? surely gigantic serpents shaped our Australian landscape to, i mean a lot of Aboriginals believed it at one point, how could they be wrong?

I think your logic is ridiculous.
But honestly prove me wrong by all means, anything within the last decade thats peer reviewed (not from ACA etc).


Edit : admittedly not peer reviewed so take it for what its worth.
[video=youtube;CrJ7U64_sRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrJ7U64_sRI[/video]


----------



## Jacquie (Sep 21, 2010)

I got bitten by a little mustard bellied snake that a guy had run over with his lawn mower, thrown it into a bucket and left it there for 3 days. I guess it was pissed and took it out on me as I have handled quite a few of them and never had a problem. I picked it up to check out it's wounds and it grabbed hold and had a good chew. I have attached a photo of my swollen hand, you can see the bite sites on the pointer finger of my left hand. It started out as an itch about 3 hours later and swelled up over the next 3. Over the next couple of days it went black then yellow like a bruise and faded away. The actual bite site was itchy for months.


----------



## syeph8 (Sep 22, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> So the biggest centipedes alive today frow to about 30 cm (12 in) in the largest scolopendromorphs (as advised by wikipedia).
> 
> There is an extinct ancient spp which grew to a meter in length..... maybe you rediscovered it?!?!?!?!


 
I did relief nursing in Vanuatu and there are some big *** bugs there, not just centipedes. 3 feet is way bigger than anything i saw but i could definately believe it. I wouldnt imagine there would be much in the way of zoological research into centipedes over there. remembering that new species are discovered every day. A good example of this is the western taipan (or similarly named) of which only 2 have ever been recorded, both dead.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 22, 2010)

Australis said:


> The amount of people saying its happening doesn't make it anymore real!
> So many people tell me tiger snakes (in particular, maybe the Mexican northern migration in play) are cross breeding with carpet pythons.. so many people, how could they be wrong? surely such a biological impossibility must be true in your logic.
> Why stop there? surely gigantic serpents shaped our Australian landscape to, i mean a lot of Aboriginals believed it at one point, how could they be wrong?
> 
> ...


ok then we must have all imagined what happened to our bodies after the spider bite now ....OBVIOUSLY WE ALL WERE ANAL PROBED BY ALIENS INSTEAD!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 22, 2010)

Stories are different to personal experience with evidence that can be seen and felt. Your comparisons are ridiculous. I'll remind you that there are also dream time stories of giant monitor lizards, giant wombats, giant roos etc. They turned out to be real, just exticnt. 



Australis said:


> The amount of people saying its happening doesn't make it anymore real!
> So many people tell me tiger snakes (in particular, maybe the Mexican northern migration in play) are cross breeding with carpet pythons.. so many people, how could they be wrong? surely such a biological impossibility must be true in your logic.
> Why stop there? surely gigantic serpents shaped our Australian landscape to, i mean a lot of Aboriginals believed it at one point, how could they be wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## PicklePants (Sep 22, 2010)

now for something a little different. i haven't been bitten by anything terribly serious - unless you have allergies, like me.

ants are evil. they only have to walk across my skin for me to get a rash and some minor swelling from them. if they bite, the area swells extremely quickly to about 3 times its normal size. when i was about 6 i was bitten on the little toe by a bull ant. my entire foot swelled to the point that my shoe would not fit back on past my toes. the swelling went to above my ankle, almost to the middle of my calf and stayed like this for about 2 to 2.5 weeks. along with the swelling, i suffered from headaches and my leg hurt really badly. i was tempted to cut it off, the pain was so intense.

i also have an allergy to python saliva. the puncture sites swell, fill with pus and have a burning/itchy sensation. the last time my scrubby bit me, i lanced the wounds and a brown liquid came out with the pus. it smelt really bad too. not looking forward to getting tagged by him as an adult lol


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 22, 2010)

time to drag these photos out again!


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 22, 2010)

The meat of the thumb seems to be a popular bite site! I think you should link that story too Fuscus.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Australis said:


> There isn't any legitimate evidence for any Australian species causing the legendary symptoms, im fairly sure the Australian (and Brazilian) Wolf spider has also been cleared of all charges.  .. the myth is purpetuated by misinformed doctors still though.
> Some people speculate the possibility of some recluse spiders having hitchhiked here, and might be the real cause.. bit of a stretch but who knows.
> 
> There is a lot of good info about.
> ...



It seems a little strange then that so many people have experienced these symptoms? RBB and 2 of her family members have all experienced blisters, ulcers puss etc and bad scarring. How is this explained?

I am not trying to argue, but it seems clear to me. Some people are obviously more sensitive to the toxins than others and experience different effects.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2010)

*.*



Australis said:


> The amount of people saying its happening doesn't make it anymore real!
> So many people tell me tiger snakes (in particular, maybe the Mexican northern migration in play) are cross breeding with carpet pythons.. so many people, how could they be wrong? surely such a biological impossibility must be true in your logic.
> These people are uneducated and can not prove their claims. How can you disrepute a reaction to someones body, they have real physical evidence. If i can see my skin is raised into an ulcer like lesion with puss coming from it......... i can assure you that is what is happening! Nothing in those reports you have posted say it is impossible for the venom to cause these side effects does it??? no.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 22, 2010)

All the best, RBB. I knew a guy who went through a similar ordeal, and after an intensive recovery period, all is okay. If you need a great cardiac scientist on your side, let me know! 

Stung badly by blue bottles while snorkelling about 6 mths ago when the wind changed suddenly. Two mates and I had to go to the local shop and buy toothbrushes to scrub the tentacles out of our skin. Youch!

Green ants affect me really badly, too. I swell and have to take panadol just to make it through, whereas my partner barely flinches.

I was bitten by a flying insect in the bush in rural Zambia. It landed and bit me on the arm, but I never saw it. It STUNG! I cried out in pain, then immediately blacked out and fell on the ground. I woke up about two minutes later, then vomited non-stop for 40mins. There was this great big single hole in my arm where it bit me which stung and flared up for months, and my arm was double size for about a week. I asked the locals, but they could only guess what it might have been. It was pretty crazy at the time!


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> I was bitten by a flying insect in the bush in rural Zambia. It landed and bit me on the arm, but I never saw it. It STUNG! I cried out in pain, then immediately blacked out and fell on the ground. I woke up about two minutes later, then vomited non-stop for 40mins. There was this great big single hole in my arm where it bit me which stung and flared up for months, and my arm was double size for about a week. I asked the locals, but they could only guess what it might have been. It was pretty crazy at the time!



Thats crazy Kristy! Wouldn't you love to know what it was! How frustrating...... lucky it wasn't a Bot Fly! Yuck !


----------



## Megzz (Sep 22, 2010)

Australis said:


> I think the Australian reptile park might of run a bite trial with white tails deliberately envenoming something like 200 people? with no unusual reactions.



Are you serious!? Who the hell would sign up for that??


----------



## Tristan (Sep 22, 2010)

ok apparently my posts regarding the white tip just go unread, if any one had read them then they would have the answer to the last page of white tip debating.

there is a bit of miss communication going on between some of the white tip posts, Australis is referring to the myth of white tip bytes causing a form of necrotizing fasciitis (decay and rotting of flesh), this is indeed a myth widely spread.

as per my previous posts this LINK White-tailed Spider - Australian Museum to the Australian museum, mention's the disputed necrosis myths and points out its most likely a bacterial infection (possibly carried with the spider) so the necrosis effects are not related to the spiders venom BUT is not unrelated to the spiders bite BUT its also unproven as to the cause of the few necrosis cases.

but this is not to say that the white tip does not cause tissue damage etc, from what RBB and other described they sound like a typical white tip bite. but are not the mythical narcosis bites.

does this clarify it for you all? i had 5 hrs sleep so this is probably not the most eloquent post.


----------



## Megzz (Sep 22, 2010)

Uh... at the end of the day, they have the problem cos the spider bit them, right? Regardless of whether its bacteria, venom or something else. Thats why I'm freaked out by them... I saw a woman with a gross patch on her arm and she said she was bitten by a white tip.


----------



## Tristan (Sep 22, 2010)

oh most definitely they are still damaging bites and not too be taken lightly and can cause scaring, i was simply trying to quell the potential flaming due to misinterpretation of each others posts/intentions.


----------



## guzzo (Sep 22, 2010)

View attachment 164810
How about this sucker! Pic was taken at our house in Jabiru.....Mouse Spider....I hear they are quite venomous and the bite is to be treated the same as a funnel web...compression bandage. Don't know much else about them though....angry thing too.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 22, 2010)

Tristan said:


> oh most definitely they are still damaging bites and not too be taken lightly and can cause scaring, i was simply trying to quell the potential flaming due to misinterpretation of each others posts/intentions.


 
Thanks for clearing that up. Pretty scary that noone really knows the true cause of the reaction then **shudders** i definitely dont want to suffer any more bites lol.


----------



## Scarred (Sep 22, 2010)

Scorpions, centipedes, jellyfish, sea urchins, bees, wasps, hornets, spiders, and ants have all successfully taken turns at trying to maim me many times over. 

Scorpion sting on the stomach was probably the most painful.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 22, 2010)

does my girlfriend count?


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 22, 2010)

Depends where she bit you.



AM Pythons said:


> does my girlfriend count?


----------



## guzzo (Sep 22, 2010)

You guys!!!!!


----------



## Australis (Sep 22, 2010)

Megzz said:


> Uh... at the end of the day, they have the problem cos the spider bit them, right? Regardless of whether its bacteria, venom or something else. Thats why I'm freaked out by them... I saw a woman with a gross patch on her arm and she said she was bitten by a white tip.


 
Well thats the thing, people who didn't even see what bit them will say it was a white tip if a skin problem develops. 
If i develop an ulcer on my leg and go to see my doctor and tell him i was gardening at the time or im fearful of spider bite he will diagnose me with whitetail spider bite. 
If i went anywhere, even a bus stop and showed people and asked them if they thought it was a white tailed spider bite, im sure most would bang on with how its like "such & suchs" bite from a white tailed.

This whole Australian Myth seems to have started in Sydney (Sutherland Shire?) in the early 80s. Its been perpetuated within the medical profession ever since.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 23, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Depends where she bit you.



everywhere i ask her to....lol.


----------



## Tristan (Sep 23, 2010)

Australis said:


> Well thats the thing, people who didn't even see what bit them will say it was a white tip if a skin problem develops.
> If i develop an ulcer on my leg .....



Australis, Ulceration is a symptom of a white tip that is no myth, i hope your not confusing a normal ulceration of the skin with a necrotic ulceration of the skin.


last night i dreamed i was bit by a baby mulger lol


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Australis said:


> Well thats the thing, people who didn't even see what bit them what about the posters on here who have been bitten and had the WHITE TAIL spider still on their person??? You have to admit, a white tail spider is pretty easily identified......will say it was a white tip if a skin problem develops.
> If i develop an ulcer on my leg and go to see my doctor and tell him i was gardening at the time or im fearful of spider bite he will diagnose me with whitetail spider bite.
> If i went anywhere, even a bus stop and showed people and asked them if they thought it was a white tailed spider bite, im sure most would bang on with how its like "such & suchs" bite from a white tailed.
> 
> This whole Australian Myth seems to have started in Sydney (Sutherland Shire?) in the early 80s. Its been perpetuated within the medical profession ever since.


.


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 23, 2010)

i thought there would of been 100 blokes puting 'my wife' on this question...


----------



## percey39 (Sep 23, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> i thought there would of been 100 blokes puting 'my wife' on this question...



Nah mine doesnt bite as much just tears and breaths fire!!!!


----------



## Tristan (Sep 23, 2010)

i thought the tears would douse the fire, but alas science and logic fail on wives as it would seem lol


----------



## AM Pythons (Sep 23, 2010)

Tristan said:


> i thought the tears would douse the fire, but alas science and logic fail on wives as it would seem lol


 
every man knows you cant put the flames out with water, only thing that puts it out is a 'credit card'.. 'cash' is even better..... failing that 'a puppy' might work..


----------



## Australis (Sep 23, 2010)

Tristan said:


> Australis, Ulceration is a symptom of a white tip that is no myth, i hope your not confusing a normal ulceration of the skin with a necrotic ulceration of the skin.


 
Tristan,
I really does seem to be a myth..

Jay84,
Even seasoned experts use a microscope to identify a white tailed spider down to species level so i wouldn't describe them as "pretty easy".. 

So Jay, in the below study 130 confirmed bites but none showed or later developed necrotic lesions or ulcers.
You don't find that more damning than RBB anecdotal account?



The Medical Journal of Australia; said:


> The Medical Journal of Australia
> White-tail spider bite: a prospective study of 130 definite bites by _Lampona_ species.
> 
> "Clinical effects
> ...



Full paper:
eMJA: White-tail spider bite: a prospective study of 130 definite bites by Lampona species


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 23, 2010)

Australis said:


> Tristan,
> I really does seem to be a myth..
> 
> Jay84,
> ...


 
Out of 130 people being fed peanuts how many will die?? Probably none........ feed a few more and you may find one that has anaphylactic reactions. I am not arguing this point, i am simply saying, people like JasonL and RBB who say they have been bitten, physically seen the spider, and had these reactions...... i don't question them. As stated before, i do not know what spider bit me.... i can only describe the bite.


----------



## leighroy6 (Sep 23, 2010)

my girlfriend bit me last night, but shes not venemous luckily


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 23, 2010)

AM Pythons said:


> every man knows you cant put the flames out with water, only thing that puts it out is a 'credit card'.. 'cash' is even better..... failing that 'a puppy' might work..




Bugger the puppy - a snake would work for me any day!!!!


----------



## percey39 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmm its always handbags for me or at the bare minimum a "romatic" dinner!!!


----------



## Wally (Sep 23, 2010)

Present her with a handbag at a romantic dinner, that's gotta be worth a month at least


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 24, 2010)

I got bitten by the snake species Trouserous Snakeitus about 11 years ago. 
Suffered gradually increasing swelling for 9 months before going through 16 hours of the most excruciating pain. 
Still see the effects of that bite to this day 
(But I wouldn't have it any other way)


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 24, 2010)

snakelvr said:


> I got bitten by the snake species Trouserous Snakeitus about 11 years ago.
> Suffered gradually increasing swelling for 9 months before going through 16 hours of the most excruciating pain.
> Still see the effects of that bite to this day
> (But I wouldn't have it any other way)


wow you mustve been smarter then me ...I got tagged 4 times by that species ...
still encounter it alot but now it seems its only ever dry bites


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 24, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> wow you mustve been smarter then me ...I got tagged 4 times by that species ...
> still encounter it alot but now it seems its only ever dry bites



Bahahahahahhaha !!!!! OMG !!!!


----------



## bally (Sep 24, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> wow you mustve been smarter then me ...I got tagged 4 times by that species ...
> still encounter it alot but now it seems its only ever dry bites



thats naughty!


----------



## giglamesh (Sep 24, 2010)

think of the children... lol


----------



## pepsi111 (Sep 24, 2010)

i got a bite from a dog that had rabies 
so you know what i did 

punched it in the FACE and ran home yelling MUMMY


o yer i was like 7


----------



## snakelvr (Sep 24, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> wow you mustve been smarter then me ...I got tagged 4 times by that species ...
> still encounter it alot but now it seems its only ever dry bites


 
Hahaha - yeah - once was enough for me. Still get bitten but no more invenomations luckily. 
Oh - & a dry bite is better than a wet fart any day


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 24, 2010)

snakelvr said:


> Hahaha - yeah - once was enough for me. Still get bitten but no more invenomations luckily.
> Oh - & a dry bite is better than a wet fart any day


dry bites are just that, all the motion and hype, but no gravid situations ever ....


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Sep 24, 2010)

uhh , ive been bitten by, a white tail as a kid(it was in a towel) ... just sick for a few days, uhh huntsmen spiders, jumping jack ants(OUCH), random little unknown spiders, every ant in the book, my sister got a baby eastern brown to the foot when she was in preschool, slept for 12 hours straight, parents saw bite marks,went to hospital, got antivenom and she was fine, shes 11 and no side effects ever...
mum also got a rbb to the thigh, on a log, jumping into the river, didnt get sick till that night, vomited then the next day climbed a mountain lol, was sorta sick the next day and fine after that..


----------



## guzzo (Sep 24, 2010)

Perhaps we should rename this thread - has anyone *not* been bitten by something venomous? Some scary stories here!!


----------



## Fantazmic (Sep 25, 2010)

I havent been bitten by anything venomous 
but my two staffords had a fight once...I got caught in the crossfire and ended up having to have my hand put back together by a plastic surgeon.

No damage other than a nasty scar.

Before I go knocked out for surgery the surgeon asked me about it. I said youc an see my knuckle and the sinew....and the rest just looks like what you get from the butchers !!

Elizabeth


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ive been bitten by a tiger snake, i didn't feel anything but i have a nasty scar on my ankle, im allergic to python spit, oh lordy does it itch! and it swells a bit


----------



## D3pro (Sep 26, 2010)

Stung by a bee... and even tho I chased browns as a kid I never got bitten by them


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 27, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Stung by a bee... and even tho I chased browns as a kid I never got bitten by them


well its about time someone got it right!!! YOU CHASED THE BROWNS, NOT THE BROWNS CHASED YOU 
Dont know how many myths are getting round how they were chased a full 2km by a big brown snake or taipan type of stories I have heard ....


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Sep 27, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> well its about time someone got it right!!! YOU CHASED THE BROWNS, NOT THE BROWNS CHASED YOU
> Dont know how many myths are getting round how they were chased a full 2km by a big brown snake or taipan type of stories I have heard ....


nah i hear the tiger chased me story...lol d3pro...hate for one to decide it doesnt want to move.. yer ive chased and caught my share of snakes....(only caught rbb's lol)


----------



## Australis (Sep 27, 2010)

If so many people say they get chased by snakes it simply has to be true! haha.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 27, 2010)

Australis said:


> If so many people say they get chased by snakes it simply has to be true! haha.



Are we starting this up again?!!? Hahahahahahaha


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2010)

Well there's truth in every story. I have definately been charged at by browns.



Australis said:


> If so many people say they get chased by snakes it simply has to be true! haha.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 27, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> nah i hear the tiger chased me story...lol d3pro...hate for one to decide it doesnt want to move.. yer ive chased and caught my share of snakes....(only caught rbb's lol)


 
It was more fun when they didn't run away lol... I came across browns, taipans... err... that's it actually... hundreds of them up where we lived, and thats why I love snakes.
Tho I have to admit... I find some jungles way scarier then browns lol


----------



## guzzo (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw a fairly large (5 ft) brown snake on the road near my house at Jabiru. I got out of the car to look at it and it lunged about 2 meters towards me....I do not know what it was as I was busy running and screaming like a 125 kg fairy.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 27, 2010)

Ive had both eastern browns and rbb's lunge at me and even get up near my shoes,and inbetween my feet and wack the back of my leg (hubby saw that one he was a bit worried, I didnt even know at the time, was in long grass and it was a release,EB was in front I watched it go off into the grass, but its come right round without me seeing and as I took one step back it got a fright and wacked me then took off like lightning ) I wear long heavy cotton drill overalls when I do vens,look a bit like Bob Hatfield(for those who remember ) BUT my pants saved me ...


----------



## Wally (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah Cookie's pants wouldn't have saved you, might have confused the EB though.


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 27, 2010)

just got bitten by a white tail. FML im itchy  quite a nasty welt now!


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 27, 2010)

ow. anyone know what to do >.>


----------



## dpeica (Sep 27, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Sep 28, 2010)

"The white tailed spider is commonly found in homes throughout Australia. The bite of a white tailed spider can be painful and may cause skin lesions. However recent research suggests the white tailed spider's bite is unlikely to cause necrotising arachnidism, a rare condition characterised by both ulceration and skin loss"

you should be fine...unless you have an alergic reaction and go into anaphylactic shock, then you may die.


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 28, 2010)

well, my arm is fat, i have a few bubbles and im trying not to puke!


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Sep 28, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> well, my arm is fat, i have a few bubbles and im trying not to puke!



oh my god, i so glad your alive!!! you never posted back and i was like "oh no, what if she did die!!!"
i think you might feel sick for a few days still.


----------



## Asharee133 (Sep 28, 2010)

i went to bed.


----------



## cris (Sep 28, 2010)

I have been bitten by heaps of venomous stuff, but im hardcore so it doesnt bother me. 

Some venomous animals i have survived being envenomated by
Bees
ants
Paper wasps
Common Tree Snakes
Small Varanids
Various small spiders
Ticks (i think they are venomous?)
leeches
Eel tail catfish

On the subject of White tail spiders, they have caused necrosis, it doesnt mean every bite will or that its the venom that causes it. I believe the actual cause isnt known, but when it happens in the exact same location as a white tail spider bite in heaps of cases there has to be something related to its bite.



waruikazi said:


> Well there's truth in every story. I have definately been charged at by browns.


 
Thats unpossible, every pro herper knows a snake will never be aggresive, especially if its aggrivated.


----------



## Jk888 (Sep 28, 2010)

worst ive had was bitten by a sleepy lizzard lol guess i should have been stickin my hands into holes took quite a considerable time to remove him too


----------



## Jk888 (Sep 28, 2010)

*l*

lol


----------



## gosia (Sep 28, 2010)

We went to Thailand few months ago and went to see a snake show. Was talking to the guy after the show and he said he was biten by a cobra more then 50 times!!! He chopped 3 of his fingers, himself after he got bitten and showed us all the scars from other bites - everytime he would cut a piece of flash out so the venum wouldn't spread. He recons after the 15th bite he wasn't reacting to the bites anymore!!! How much of it is true - not sure but he seemed pretty real to me - bloody nuts but real: -)))


----------



## cris (Sep 28, 2010)

gosia said:


> We went to Thailand few months ago and went to see a snake show. Was talking to the guy after the show and he said he was biten by a cobra more then 50 times!!! He chopped 3 of his fingers, himself after he got bitten and showed us all the scars from other bites - everytime he would cut a piece of flash out so the venum wouldn't spread. He recons after the 15th bite he wasn't reacting to the bites anymore!!! How much of it is true - not sure but he seemed pretty real to me - bloody nuts but real: -)))



Its is possible to develop a strong tolerance of venom, but you can also become hypersensitive resulting in anaphylactic shock which will kill you much faster than most snake venoms would normally and thats not to mention any potential long term damage. I dont envy anyone with exposure to bites from highly toxic species.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Sep 28, 2010)

I think keeping my fingers sounds like a better idea


----------



## Australis (Sep 29, 2010)

Debunking spider bite myths:
http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/179_04_180803/whi10399_fm.pdf


----------



## saratoga (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been bitten by Yellow-faced Whip snakes several times, each time progressively worse than the last. First one like a nasty bee sting, next a very swollen hand, so swollen I couldn't bend my fingers at all, last time a swollen hand and arm and I could feel something tingling it's way up my arm until it stopped in my armpit. No doubt I developed some type of allergy to the venom. That was a long time ago. Also got pricked on the finger by a Taipan but fortunately nothing came of it...very lucky!

My worst bite so far has been from a tick, nearly had to be hospitalised. Face swollen, Bells Palsy, hardly able to talk, very high fever etc. Still react badly to ticks so am particulary careful to get them off pretty quickly now.

And brown snakes chasing people....well here's one chasing me a couple of metres but this was only under the provocation of me being too close, probably not to be advised.
[video=youtube;Ez8MB331xkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez8MB331xkI[/video]


----------



## Tristan (Sep 30, 2010)

Australis said:


> Debunking spider bite myths:
> http://www.mja.com.au/public/issues/179_04_180803/whi10399_fm.pdf


 

ahah dude no one is arguing or disagreeing with you regarding the Necrotic blistering issue, but every thing every one has described are known effect ie swelling, itchiness, regular blistering, redness, nausea etc and no one has described or implied a necrotic issue let it go already.

a while ago i think some thing bit me on my finger in my sleep, for about 2 weeks it was tender and i had dozens of little blisters pop up, then the skin on the area died and eventually it all cleared up, i don't know if it was a bite or a dermatological issue i'm leaning towards a bite tho a dermatological issue located on the end of one finger but no where else seems a little far fetched to me.


----------



## anntay (Oct 1, 2010)

my friend lives in toowoomba and last year was bitten by a white tail spider and this year she has been bitten on the same finger unsure of the spider though, this bite happened last week and she went to the doctors she is now in hospital and has been since yesterday with her finger getting bigger and pain going into her armpit. i will know more tomorrow when she calls me or the hospital calls me as they might be operating on the site.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 2, 2010)

Bee - 6 weeks of corticosteroids and 3 rounds of antibiotics to clear up the infection. Was stung on the upper thigh on a Mexican beach.
Bull ants - crawled up my pants while I was teaching a biology class in bush near the school. Only a month of corticosteroids that time, but fun time getting ants out of pants without stripping in front of students!

SHREW - yes, they are venomous. I was bitten by a short-tailed shrew while trapping mammals in the US. Colleagues got very concerned and I thought they were kidding about venom. They were absolutely correct. Fortunately it bit me through a bag and didn't get all of the way through the skin, so no ill effects.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been bitten by wasps, bee's and ants and they all hurt!! :lol:

Btw, I found this little Slatey Grey in the backyard the other day. I heard they were pretty harmless, so no worries there


----------



## womapyth (Oct 2, 2010)

I have kept bees for years. Fortunately I don't react to stings like pythonmum. Get stung often on a daily basis. Only feel a bit woozy after thirty stings.

Out in the bush with the bees it is hard not be bitten by ants and spiders. Sometimes elapids get in the way. Only been bitten by a small-eyed snake that I was handling. Plenty of those Red -bellied "slatey -greys" out there. Just as well they are harmless 

I come across antechinus in my bee caravan. They scavenge the dead bees. They would have to be the nearest thing out here to a shrew -with huge dirty teeth.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 2, 2010)

Antechinus may cause an infection and are the ecological equivalents of a shrew, but no venom. Platypus, on the other hand, have venomous spurs on their hind feet!


----------



## percey39 (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice slatey HAHAHAHA


----------



## -Matt- (Oct 2, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Btw, I found this little Slatey Grey in the backyard the other day. I heard they were pretty harmless, so no worries there



That shirt could do much more damage then that Slatey Grey ever could!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Oct 2, 2010)

> That shirt could do much more damage then that Slatey Grey ever could.


.
Best burn ever.
Are you breeding those Slaty's


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 2, 2010)

hhmm I have had a scorp sting remove my nail and all the blue ink ( tattoo) on one of my fingers.... Hows that


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 2, 2010)

I was bitten by a marsh snake. I was trying to assist shed him and he got out of my grip and reached round and chomped down into my thumb. In seconds I could feel the tingling sensation and before long my thumb swelled so bad it felt tight. Next morning my hand was swollen and pain up to my elbow lasted a week. Then thats it. All went down. I decided to let the marsh snakes go. He can work out his skin himself.


----------



## harley0402 (Oct 2, 2010)

OMG, i didnt know mouse spiders were dangerous, i had one in a tank in my room when i was younger, it fell out a boot onto my mums foot and i kept it. I also used to keep scorpions but i dont know if the type i had were dangerous.


----------



## norwich (Oct 3, 2010)

red back spiders regularly theydont seem iwother me to much a little sick and then itch for a week was attacked by bee swarm last week stung 34 times wasnt much fun antihistamines helped but felt like **** for 24 hours


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 4, 2010)

Is anyone else sitting at home twitching and feeling little crawly things running over them after reading this...?


----------



## dossy (Oct 5, 2010)

i actuly had something crawl up my leg just then  and it was a spider but only huntsman  

my m8 was stung by box jelly fish ( i know it wasnt a bite but still)
i had a scorpin crawl over my foot when camping once and it didnt register with me untill it was on my other foot that it was a scorp
i think the record for bee stings in australia was 213 times (please correct if wrong)


----------



## persona (Oct 5, 2010)

I was bitten by a lawyer once!


----------



## dadaman (Oct 5, 2010)

persona said:


> I was bitten by a lawyer once!


They don't bite. They just suck the life out of you.


----------



## Echiopsis (Oct 5, 2010)

I feel your pain Saratoga, i react badly to ticks aswell. I still have multiple old bites that flair up, particularly when ive got another tick on me somewhere. Hazards of crawling around on your belly taking photos i guess.


----------



## persona (Oct 5, 2010)

> They don't bite. They just suck the life out of you.


 
My word they do, trust me on that. I once saw a drowning lawyer escorted to shore by a pack of great whites as a matter of professional curtesy!


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 5, 2010)

dossy said:


> i actuly had something crawl up my leg just then  and it was a spider but only huntsman  ......)



Only? I would have shrieked. I am horrified of spiders


----------



## trickedoutz31 (Oct 5, 2010)

I've been stung by a cone shell and had to be put on a advanced course of steroids and antihistomine and monitored over a 24 period my hand swelled up and so did my tongue and it felt like I had bugs crawling under my skin


----------



## guzzo (Oct 5, 2010)

trickedoutz31 said:


> I've been stung by a cone shell and had to be put on a advanced course of steroids and antihistomine and monitored over a 24 period my hand swelled up and so did my tongue and it felt like I had bugs crawling under my skin


 
Thats an unusual thing to be hit by! I hear they are very deadly....you are lucky!


----------



## snakelvr (Oct 5, 2010)

dossy said:


> i actuly had something crawl up my leg just then  and it was a spider but only huntsman
> 
> OMG!!!! That's why I love snakes - they don't have 8 legs!!! Arachnophobia would be a MAJOR UNDERSTATEMENT for me!!!


----------



## dossy (Oct 6, 2010)

snakelvr said:


> dossy said:
> 
> 
> > i actuly had something crawl up my leg just then  and it was a spider but only huntsman
> ...


----------



## sativa (Oct 31, 2010)

wolfs are 2 blame for 90% of ulcers , look at thier tox make up


----------

